# Aquasplash Leisure Pool - Feb 2014



## MrDan (Mar 4, 2014)

Aquasplash
February 2014
Visited with Landie Man & Special K


Part of Leisure World in Hemel Hempstead, this leisure pool was a hub for the locals to enjoy themselves with the 
family and friends, popular for it's flumes and rapids, my favourite was the space bowl. I last visited in 2011/2012 
with a friend and although we had a great laugh, it was grimy.
It seems the online reviews confirm that what I experienced wasn't a one off... 'A child's death waiting to happen'... 
probably not the ideal results when searching for a business name on a popular search engine!






Unfortunately, now it is gone, there is nothing comparable nearby. Plans for the site seem to vary depending who 
you listen to. We had a friendly chat with the police (hi if you're reading this ) and on site security who told us 
that the property is now owned by Tesco Pensions.






Source: London Tigers

Unfortuantely we were restricted to a night time visit as the demolition is progressing quickly and the workers are on site late.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 4, 2014)

Ha ha, that man pool space is amazing! Definitely something different! 
Brilliant! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 4, 2014)

You're a very naughty boy! That mini-digger has it's lights on so you must have been in there whilst they were working! It's explorers like you who get us a bad name (and get us loads and loads and loads of lovely, meaty shots... *panting...

Great stuff, I love it!


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Different and pretty cool, looks like a fun place for a mooch!


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha! That's different.... Great stuff!


----------



## Old No.13 (Mar 4, 2014)

That's brilliant, looks like a right laff. Great shots.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 4, 2014)

TeeJF, I'm pretty sure that's my torch light on the reflectors! 
I just realised how light it looks outside in that photo, that was probably a 30 second exposure lol. Pitch black!


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Will get mine posted here soon. It's been up a couple of days elsewhere


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice one MrDan, i like these shots. Very different from the norm. Top work


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thats unusual thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm delighted it all went swimmingly, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice!! Like this a lot. Great report & pics


----------



## MrDan (Mar 8, 2014)

smiler said:


> I'm delighted it all went swimmingly, I enjoyed it, Thanks.



I see what you did there!


----------



## angelic_devil (Mar 8, 2014)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Plymouth_wells (Mar 20, 2014)

Great set of pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jamesfuller (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice work, unfortunately, looking at those diggers I suspect it will be gone before I get the chance to get down there!

That shot in the slide made me laugh, I'm 'that' person that would slip and plummet to the bottom of the empty pool.


----------



## Pegasus2 (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys

Sorry to resurect a thread, I last visited DP a few years ago and have given up exploring and was looking up some info about the status of a local building and came across this thread.

I thought 'It can't be the same Aqua Splash...' but I went here on numerous occasions around 1999/2000 time, so 15 years ago, it's quite shocking to see it all being pulled down and thinking, i've stood there, i've been down that slide etc etc. I can't actually believe it was 15 years ago I last went to this place, how time flys.

Signs I'm getting old....and i'm not even that old, lol.

Just my thoughts, thanks for reading.


----------

